# April 3-6, 2015: International Orchid Show Orchilim in Belgium



## Heather (Jan 8, 2015)

4the Internationale Orchid show Orchilim 2015

Now, for the 4the time the magnificent Alden Biesen at Bilzen in Belgium will be the decor for the big International Orchid Show Orchilim 2015. More than 40 National and International Exhibitors will show their most beautiful Orchids in the 4 biggest showrooms of Alden Biesen. Orchilim 2015 is a triennial event what is each time visited by thousands of visitors. Without any doubt Orchilim 2015 is one of the biggest and most beautiful Orchid Shows in Europe. 
Every visitor will receive as a present, a booklet with photos and description of all the Belgian Orchids. 

3-6 April 2015, entrance fee: 7 . Children to 14 year Free. Groups >10 persons: 5 
Location : Landcommandery AldenBiesen, Kasteelstraat 6, 3740 Bilzen, Belgium
www.orchilim.be or email [email protected]

Best regards, Paul Noben, 
President of the Flanders Orchid Society, (Orchideeën Vereniging Vlaanderen)


----------



## ronan (Jan 8, 2015)

in my opinion one of the best show at a GREAT place!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe an occasion to meet our friend Marc who has not been active here any more since Some time ....!!!! Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 10, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> Maybe an occasion to meet our friend Marc who has not been active here any more since Some time ....!!!! Jean


Je me demande ce qu'il est devenu?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 10, 2015)

Someday...


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 14, 2015)

Brabantia said:


> Je me demande ce qu'il est devenu?



He became a father, so maybe there are other priorities for him now!!!! Jean


----------

